# Fitness Website - Ask Me Your Questions!



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey all,

I created a website a couple of months ago to help keep track of some progress for some friends and I haven't had the time to update it - but I think it's time to get back into it! It's just a website with forums (exactly like GTAAquaria), and I'd be more than happy to answer ANY questions related to fitness, nutrition or anything along the lines.

You can ask me questions here, and I'll be more than happy to answer them. But I'd like to see some questions asked on the site also!

http://www.torontofitness.org


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ever hear of the vibram 5 fingers shoes?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I have now...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Was curious what he though, I have read a lot of positive things about them.


----------

